# TPN or Seachem Flourish



## emreutku (28 Dec 2009)

Could anybody explain me that which one is apreciate to use as micronutrient? (tank is small so money is not problem)

Tropica Plant Nutrition or Seachem Flourish?

I have two question
1- The 6 micronutient amount and ratio are diffrent 

Element     	Tropica Plant Nutrition% ----------Seachem Flourish%
Iron (Fe)............   	0.07----------0.32
Manganese (Mn)......	0.04----------0.0118
Copper (Cu)...........	0.006-------- 0.0001
Zinc (Zn)............   	0.002-------- 0.0007
Boron (B)...........    	0.004--------0.009
Molybdenum (Mo)....	0.002-------- 0.0009


look at the Fe and Mn amount and ratio; it is very different ?
In general TPN have low Iron but high Mn,Cu,Zn, B, Mo
and Seachem Flourish have high Fe but low Mn,Cu,Zn, B, Mo

2- Seachem Flourish have also Co, Ni etc. other than first 6 micronutrient.  But TPN have only 6 micronutrient not Co and Ni


Thank you


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Jan 2010)

I don;t think it makes much difference, the quantities plants use are very small as you can see, that there is probably enough in the tap water alone.
Iron is the micro that is usually in shortage.
People have used both fertilisers and Seachem & Tropica products are considered as the best two out there, so take your pick.


----------



## emreutku (4 Jan 2010)

Thank you aaron, what about cobalt and nickel ? In Tropica Plant Nutrition Co and Ni not inculuded; indicates disadvantage?


----------



## aaronnorth (4 Jan 2010)

Well I used TPN+ on my 60l (tank on left in my signature) and the plants in there were as healthy as can be 
The Micro mix used in the 'plus' version is the same as the normal.


----------



## emreutku (4 Jan 2010)

thank you very much aaron, Ä± will write that knowledge to my local forum in turkey.


----------

